# No longer the old fart here!



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I just found out I'm no longer the old fart here. My father just signed up!

Now you wanna talk about an old fart!!!!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha!! Welcome Fatcat!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

must be ATVMAN10 I think thats the latest member :rockn:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Nope, not him. He's probably been lurking a day or two, maybe he'll chime in. He has been lurking at HL for a couple of years and has a total of 3 posts. LOL


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

A lurking ol' fart, we have another name for those up north here....lol

Welcome aboard.

My ol' man can't even turn a computer on.....so fat chance he'll be seen on here. Plus his 1996 300 Bayou 4x4 still has the OEM tires on it!!!


----------



## Fatcat (Mar 24, 2009)

76 years young & proud to be a Beer drinking Fatcat


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

U win!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I figured we'd get him out of the woodwork. 

Welcome pops.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> My ol' man can't even turn a computer on.....so fat chance he'll be seen on here.


Yea my ol' man is the same way but he also has a Brute.
Thats him on the left.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

My ol' man won't even drive mine....lol

He borrows my brothers 420AT when he goes on rides, thinks mine is too fast!!

I'm actually suprised he has not replaced the 300, we constanly make fun of him with his "girls bike". Last time out I told him my 3 year old could out run him on his Gio!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

My dad thinks it's all pointless, and a waste of money.  

He'd rather be fishing.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

When I smoked my ol man with my brute and he was on my mom's rincon 680, he sold his rancher to my sister and went and bought a Brute the next day. And his boat has not moved since.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> My dad thinks it's all pointless, and a waste of money.
> 
> He'd rather be fishing.


They'd get along just dandy!!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Welcome aboard Fatcat!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

HeadC1 said:


> When I smoked my ol man with my brute and he was on my mom's rincon 680, he sold his rancher to my sister and went and bought a Brute the next day. And his boat has not moved since.


i remember that. u smoked him around the outside of a turn too toatin the right front i believe. **** i think i was ridin his rancher when u did it lmfao


----------



## Fatcat (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks everone for the welcome from y`all


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You should use this one as your avatar!!


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Definitely love the new avatar! Welcom Fatcat


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Fatcat said:


> Thanks everone for the welcome from y`all


 welcome arkansan!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I logged in as him, and tried to upload the pic phreebsd had in his post but there's no motion.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

My dad drives around everything on the Ranger, Makes fun of me when I do a new mod and has never heard of a forum. Boy would he have some things to mess with me about if he got on here. Welcome aboard !


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> I logged in as him, and tried to upload the pic phreebsd had in his post but there's no motion.


You gotta tickle it.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah Fatcat, love that avatar! LMAO


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

It does work because the dimensions of the pic are larger than allowed for that usergroup. There's is an autoresize function but it breaks animated gif wen it resizes them. You have to resize them with something that is able to handle the animations.
that's why it no move.


----------

